# DIY Bike Tool Roll



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

I took on a personal project of creating bike bags and I'm sharing on how to create your own Bike Tool Roll. It's an easy project but buying the materials for just one roll is not very cost effective.

The Tool Roll is made of 1000D Cordura and Ripstop Nylon. I have to say I like it better than my old topeak saddle bag. And I can tell people I made it myself...

Here are the details anyway: How to: DIY Bike Tool Roll for Your Next Adventure - Bike Und Bier

I had some extra fabric and made a few for sale if you are interested.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice work. Now if you could include that glass of wine in the roll without spilling, you'd be a genius!


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks man.


----------

